# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Thời gian sau lúc phá thai bằng thuốc bao lâu hết ra máu là bình thường?

## tynatran9291

Hiện tại việc sau khi _phá thai bằng thuốc bao lâu hết ra máu_ đang là vấn đề nhận được sự quan tâm của nhiều chị em nữ giới - những người phải kết thúc quá trình thai nghén của mình vì một lý do cực chẳng đã nào đó. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu vấn đề trên đây qua bài viết sau.
Vậy, phá thai bằng thuốc bao lâu hết ra máu? Tuy ra máu sau khi uống thuốc phá thai là hiện tượng thông thường, là diễn đạt của sự co bóp tử cung để đẩy ra những dịch còn sót lại nhưng sở dĩ chị em quan tâm đến vấn đề này bởi một số trường hợp không thấy ra máu hoặc lại bị ra máu dài ngày sau khi áp dụng cách phá thai bằng thuốc. Những vấn đề ra máu bất thường này có thể chính là dấu hiệu cảnh báo phá thai bằng thuốc không thành công. Nếu không được phát hiện và xử lý kịp thời có thể dẫn đến hậu quả khôn lường về sức khỏe và tính mệnh.


Các thầy thuốc tại _phòng khám đa khoa hoàn cầu_ cho biết: phương pháp dùng thuốc phá thai là cách phá thai nội khoa được vận dụng an toàn cho những trường hợp thai nhi không quá 6 tuần tuổi và thai phụ không bị mắc các bệnh lý ở tim, mạch, máu, huyết áp…
Nếu đáp ứng đủ điều kiện sử dụng thuốc phá thai chị em sẽ được chỉ định uống 2 đợt thuốc trong đó mỗi đợt thuốc sẽ phải cách nhau khoảng 48 tiếng.
Liệu phá thai bằng thuốc bao lâu hết ra máu? thường nhật sau khi uống viên thuốc thứ nhất, chị em sẽ không bị ra máu bởi viên thuốc thứ nhất chỉ có tác dụng làm ngưng sự phát triển của thai nhi, tuy nhiên cũng có 1 số trường hợp sẽ bị ra chút máu sau khi uống viên thuốc phá thai thứ nhất. 
Khi uống viên thuốc thứ 2 chị em sẽ bị ra máu nhiều và ra cả cục máu đông kèm theo đau bụng dữ dội. cho nên theo đúng phương pháp, khi uống viên thứ 2 chị em sẽ phải ở lại các cơ sở y tế, phá thai để bác sĩ chuyên khoa theo dõi trong khoảng 4 tiếng.
Để đáp cho câu hỏi phá thai bằng thuốc bao lâu hết ra máu thì với bộc lộ thường nhật, sau khi uống thuốc phá thai chị em sẽ bị ra máu trong khoảng 5 - 15 ngày giống như khi chị em đến chu kì kinh nguyệt. thời kì ra máu dài hay ngắn sẽ tùy cơ địa từng người. 
Sau khi uống thuốc phá thai ra máu bao nhiêu ngày ở mỗi sản phụ là khác nhau do cơ địa. Đi kèm với đó là do 1 số căn do chủ quan khác:
Sức khỏe thai phụ : chị em có sức khỏe yếu, sức đề kháng kém có thể sẽ ra máu lâu hơn những chị em có sức khỏe bình thường.
nhạy cảm với thuốc : đây là căn nguyên chẳng thể bỏ qua, nhiều chị em có tiền sử nhạy cảm với các loại thuốc (trong đó có thuốc phá thai) sẽ có hiện tượng ra máu nhiều và dài ngày.


Độ lớn của thai nhi : thai nhi đã lớn - khoảng 6 tuần tuổi (điều kiện tối đa được sử dụng thuốc phá thai) sẽ có kích cỡ lớn hơn thai nhi chỉ khoảng 1 đến 2 tuần tuổi, đồng nghĩa với việc phá thai bằng thuốc sẽ khó khăn và lâu hơn, lượng máu ra có thể sẽ nhiều và lâu hơn.
Viêm nhiễm phụ khoa : vệ sinh không sạch sẽ vùng phụ khoa sau khi phá thai cũng khiến máu ra lâu hơn thường ngày.
Mắc bệnh máu không đông : chị em mắc căn bệnh này cần sự giúp đỡ và tham mưu của thầy thuốc.
Ca phá thai không thành công : việc phá thai không thành công dẫn tới sót nhau sót thai , đi kèm với đó là việc máu chảy nhiều và dài ngày.
Nếu muốn biết chính xác sau khi phá thai bằng thuốc bao lâu hết ra máu cũng như các vấn đề liên tưởng đến phương pháp phá thai bằng thuốc các bạn hãy vui lòng nhấp chuột vào >>website:_http://phongkhamphukhoahcm.over-blog.com/__ <<_ để được đáp miễn phí nhanh nhất từ các chuyên gia tại phòng khám đa khoa hoàn cầu.

----------

